# Sausage Party...



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 4, 2017)

So...yeah...I wasnt all too thrilled about this movie, albeit maybe a little amused at the idea of it.

I watched it on netflix because it's a pretty unserious movie and just...oh my god, yeah it's pretty bad. I enjoyed it in the way one enjoys godawful movies.


It's essentially an hour or so of food based innuendos, race-related jokes based on food origin, food and object related punnery, metaphorical references to atheism vs theism, metaphorical (and not so metaphorical) depictions of gore, gratuitus swearing, ACTUAL FOOD PORN, stoners and drug dosing, and of course the meta joke to end the entire thing.

On the one hand it's nice 3D animation hit the adult market, on the other hand I'm a little disgruntled that the power was given to make hasty stereotypical humor, when the material that isnt restricted or given limitation can be expanded to tell a story that includes violence, sex, and swearing to further the plot in a deep and provocative manner...instead of just, y'know for the sake of swearing, sex, and violence (the bane of most adult comedy shows)


So with that, thoughts my friends?


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 7, 2017)

Well, this thread is looking a bit lonely... I've never seen that movie,  but it always did look stupid to me.


----------



## Kaylow167 (May 11, 2017)

I've seen it. It's very inappropriate for what I can make out of the movie. It's desperate to be like South Park.


----------



## Starbeak (May 11, 2017)

I liked the story-line, but didn't care for the stereotypical ending (From the entire plot of the movie, the ending made literal sense of it).

I don't want to spoil it for those interested in watching it. It is different, and definitely not for kids...

I give this movie a solid 7 feathers out of 10. (=


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 11, 2017)

My parents actually decided to watch it and they told me it was a horrible movie. (They were so bored they fell asleep during it )


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

It was the first movie I saw with my ex back when we were not in love yet, and it was... not bad, we did laugh, and I am a person with a dark/crude humor at times, and I had to admit the animation was very well done. It is an okay movie.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 29, 2017)

It reminded me of Foodfight, but without the charm.
Would still probably make a good drinking game. I feel like "take a drink every time RACISM" would get you hammered pretty quick...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2017)

I had been eating a lot of lavash with hummus until I saw it


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 25, 2017)

Okay this really bothers me. Apparently I'm in the minority (sort of), and I like the movie. I thought it was way more clever than I was expecting. I was expecting a lazily written story just filled with F-bombs and a bunch of pointless sexual innuendos. But the movie actually does satire right! It pokes fun at things like religion, ethnic stereotypes, and social taboos. To me it had a similar level of satire as Blazing Saddles did. It's a raunchy comedy that actually tries to be something more than what a lot of people were expecting, and I think it succeeded.

And here's what bothers me most about people who hate the movie, why do they seem to give South Park a free pass when it does this? Because this movie does exactly what a lot of good episodes of South Park does, it makes commentary about real world issues, such as racism, sexism, religion, it has a lot of raunchy stuff in it, and it's clearly satirical. I personally don't like South Park, there are some episodes I like, but I personally think most episodes of the show are way too mean spirited for my liking. But I enjoyed this movie, and I still don't understand the amount of hate it gets from people.


----------

